# Ipad Pro (2018) Bildschirm auf Monitor erweitern



## SpieleKing (17. Oktober 2019)

Hallo, ich habe mal eine Frage, die mir die Mitarbeiter von Apple nur unzureichend beantworten konnten.
Ich plane mir vllt. ein Ipad zu kaufen, nun ist mir aber eine Funktion wichtig, die ich von Samsung gewohnt bin und mir sehr wichtig ist. Es geht darum das ich das Ipad an einen Monitor anschließe um so den Bilschirm zu erweitern, um z.B. Pdfs auf diesen anzeigen zu lassen und auf dem Tablet dann zu schreiben. 
Bei Samsung gibt es ja Dex, wodurch das ja moglich ist. Die aus dem Apple Store meinten dies sei möglich mit dem neuen IpadOS. Allerding steht auf der HP das dies, Apple typisch, nur mit einem Mac funktioniert. 
Stimmt das? Hat jemand vllt. damit schon Erfahrung gemacht? 

Wäre echt ein Armutszeugnis wenn man den Bildschirm lediglich spiegeln kann.


----------



## Loosa (17. Oktober 2019)

SpieleKing schrieb:


> Hallo, ich habe mal eine Frage, die mir die Mitarbeiter von Apple nur unzureichend beantworten konnten.
> Ich plane mir vllt. ein Ipad zu kaufen, nun ist mir aber eine Funktion wichtig, die ich von Samsung gewohnt bin und mir sehr wichtig ist. Es geht darum das ich das Ipad an einen Monitor anschließe um so den Bilschirm zu erweitern, um z.B. Pdfs auf diesen anzeigen zu lassen und auf dem Tablet dann zu schreiben.



Soweit ich weiß, kann man beim iPad selbst nur dessen Bildschirm spiegeln. Das habe ich aber noch nie ausprobiert und weiß nicht, was damit kompatibel ist. Airplay-fähige Fremdgeräte?

"Sidecar" ist mit dem letzten Update neu dazu gekommen. Das ist aber dazu da um es an einem Mac als Zweitbildschirm zu benutzen. Hatte ich in der Beta mal kurz ausprobiert. Klappt sogar im Wlan richtig fix. Ohne Konfiguration. _Ein_ Vorteil des geschlossenen Systems. 

Aber die iPad-Oberfläche verschwindet dabei komplett. Es wird eine reine Erweiterung vom Mac - mit Touch und Stiftfunktion.
Als Alternative gäbe es noch Duet Display. Das  braucht ne Kabelverbindung aber geht auch unter Windows (aber nicht mit bloßem TV/Monitor). Ist dann aber auch nur eine Erweiterung des PCs, und nicht umgekehrt. Die App kostet nen 10er, das Gegenstück für Mac/Win ist kostenlos.

Ich hoffe das hilft schonmal weiter. 
Auch wenn es wohl nicht der Workflow ist, der dir vorschwebt.


/edit: hmm, was am iPad selber geht ist halt Splitscreen. Auf der einen Seite das PDF, auf der anderen Seite tippen. Halbe halbe oder 1/3 zu 2/3.
Das könnte man dann wahrscheinlich auch auf den großen Bildschirm spiegeln.


----------



## SpieleKing (17. Oktober 2019)

Vielen lieben Dank =D

Das ist sehr schade, wäre eigentlich ein Ko Kriterium. Ist einfach sehr praktisch und würde den Bereich zum Arbeiten schön aufteilen, so könnte man bequem auf den ganzen Tab schreiben und auf dem Monitor Dokumente angucken. Mh wird dann wohl doch das Galaxy Tab S6


----------

